# Planted Tanks > Aquascaping >  13 Litre Nano Tank!

## Urban Aquaria

This is my first nano tank... its actually just meant as a temporary tank to hold fishes and shrimps while my larger "showcase" tank was undergoing the few weeks of growing a carpet of _Hemianthus Callitrichoides_ via dry start method (DSM).



Turned out to be a rather nice and simple desktop nano tank... so i'll probably just keep it that way.  :Smile: 

Here are the stats:

*Tank Size:* _30cm x 24cm x 18cm_ 

*Substrate:* _ADA New Amazonia (Powder)_

*Filter System:* _Eden 501 + Eheim Single Tap + 10mm ANS Lily Pipe Set + gUSH Stainless Steel Mesh Guard (13mm version but using o-rings as intake pipe adapters)_

*Filter Media:* _Seachem Matrix + Bio Sponge_

*Temperature:* _27-28 °C_

*Lighting:* _Up Aqua Z-Series Pro LED Z-15 (30cm)_

*Light Duration:* _6-8 hours_

*Co2:* _None_

*Fertilizer:* _None_

*Fan/Chiller:* _None_

*Water Change Regime:* _20% Weekly_

*Water Parameters*(Tested using API Freshwater Master Test Kit)*:*
_pH = 6.4-6.6_ 
_Ammonia = 0 ppm_
_Nitrite = 0 ppm_
_Nitrate = 0-5 ppm_

*Flora:* 
_Fissidens Splachnobryoide_ 
_Bogwood_

*Fauna:*
_Danio Tinwini_
_Danio Margaritatus_ 
_Otocinclus_ _Affinis_
_Neocaridina Heteropoda var. Fire Red_

*Feed:*
_Hikari Micro Pellets_ 
_Hikari Micro Wafers_
_Hikari Algae Wafers_ 
_Hikari Shrimp Cuisine_ 
_Blanched Zucchini & Green Peas



_This tank has been running for around 3 months now, its fully cycled and requires very low maintenance.

Shrimps are breeding rapidly, dozens of of small shrimplets regularly spotted grazing amongst the fissiden leaves and the fishes don't bother them.

Very little algae seems to be appearing, i guess they are regularly cleaned up by the hardworking _Otocinclus_ _Affinis_ before they can take hold, so i actually increase the lighting duration periodically to help encourage more natural algae growth to feed them (blanched vegetables and algae wafers supplement their diet, but i still want them to hone their algae eating skills).



The Up Aqua Z-Series Pro light is bright and very efficient (the 30cm version only draws 10.7 watts), this light set has 2-3 times more LEDs than most other similar systems i've seen so far, which results in much better light coverage. It has a very slim casing too, so it matches the tank aesthetically and i can still access the tank easily to do basic maintenance without needing to move the light set.

So far, i can see the _Fissidens Splachnobryoide_ growing and spreading further on the bogwood, so this LED light set seems to be quite effective for that type of moss.

Special credit goes to jamesneo on this forum, he was the one who created the fissidens on bogwood structure and it fit perfectly as the main centerpiece of this nano tank.



_Danio Margaritatus_ look great but are incredibly shy fishes (i've read that they are very shy fish, but i never believed how skittish they really were until i got them), i added them as one of the first tank inhabitants but hardly saw them as they prefer to mill about at the bottom area of the tank. If they detect even the slightest movement outside of the tank, the little chaps will quickly hide behind or under the bogwood.

I figured having "dither" fishes of similar size might help, so i added in a group of _Danio Tinwini_. These fishes look very cool (like miniature leopards with their mix of spotted patterns on top of iridescent gold scales) and are very sociable. In addition, they naturally school around the middle and top levels of the tank.

It worked! The shy _Danio_ _Margaritatus_ immediately joined in to school with them too.  :Grin: 



The bogwood cave... looks empty, but whenever i shine a torch into it to check, there are always shimp or fish hiding there, at one point during one of the monthly tank maintenance activities, i found almost a dozen fishes all huddled inside that small cave space!

Overall, i'm quite happy with this nano tank. It'll be a long-term fixture on my desktop.  :Smile:

----------


## tongyang

Very nice holding tank. How is the moss responding to the light? Any visible photosynthesis as in bubbles? I understand that moss don't pearl that well too. Have you tried other plants under the same light? Curious to know because UP Aqua Z LEDs are significantly cheaper than other LEDs that work for plants.

----------


## bennyc

very beautiful tank! THe aqua Z seem bright.

----------


## mukyo

Very pretty. Inspirational. I think given the chance to rescape. I will just setup like yours. Powerful yet simple 

-----------------------------------------
Visit and comment my L Tank and S Tank... <-- Click click !!
Thank you  :Smile:

----------


## 5stars

Nice tank! I'm curious, how do you do water changes for such a small tank without disturbing the aqua soil? Do you just scoop out a bit of water instead of siphoning?

----------


## trafalgar law

nice nano the new z series led lights are good ive got one on a 4 ft tank growin UG

----------


## AhVy

Nice tank!! 



Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## ciaossu

very nice and elegant tank.  :Well done:

----------


## Urban Aquaria

Thanks for all the kind comments!




> Very nice holding tank. How is the moss responding to the light? Any visible photosynthesis as in bubbles? I understand that moss don't pearl that well too. Have you tried other plants under the same light? Curious to know because UP Aqua Z LEDs are significantly cheaper than other LEDs that work for plants.


So far, i've not seen any crazy pearling from the fissidens in my tank (maybe just a few bubbles here and there, but not sure if its minor pearling or just trapped bubbles during water change or what), though i can definitely see noticeable growth in the fissiden leaves over time, but then again i'm not using any Co2 injection and my lighting duration is relatively short... though i've seen riccia mats pearling alot under the same Z-Series light sets in the demo tank at East Ocean (their tank uses Co2 injection), so i guess it should be possible under the right conditions.




> Nice tank! I'm curious, how do you do water changes for such a small tank without disturbing the aqua soil? Do you just scoop out a bit of water instead of siphoning?


Yeah, ADA Aquasoil (especially the powder type) gets kicked up very easily if disturbed, so what i do is just use a small plastic cup to gently scoop out the water, then re-fill with fresh water using the same small cup, i float the cup on the water surface and then tip it in slowly so that there is minimal disturbance... its much easier for nano tanks 'cos the volume of water change is relatively small anyways (my tank only change like 2-3 litres of water each time).

----------


## tongyang

Hi thanks, will probably drop by east ocean to have a closer look. Another question: why did you get the powder soil from? They seemed rather scarce in supply lately.

----------


## Whitefit

Bro, where u buy the light? N the damage? Thanks... Nice tank... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Urban Aquaria

> Hi thanks, will probably drop by east ocean to have a closer look. Another question: why did you get the powder soil from? They seemed rather scarce in supply lately.


I got the powder type aqua soil a while back at Y618, not sure if they still have stock though, you'll have to call them to check. 




> Bro, where u buy the light? N the damage? Thanks... Nice tank...


I ordered my sets in from eBay a few months ago (before they were available locally), but you can now get them from various local LFS. Check out this announcement thread:

http://www.aquaticquotient.com/forum...nd-Marines!%29

----------


## Hipponianhzh

Bro. On the picture you say that you dont use filter But why is theRe lily pipe? 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Urban Aquaria

> Bro. On the picture you say that you dont use filter But why is theRe lily pipe?


I use an Eden 501 canister filter (as mentioned in my tank stats)... but its tactically hidden behind my metal magazine file and LCD monitor, that's why only can see the lily pipes.  :Grin:

----------


## Goththug

Very nice and simple tank! I am inspired to do one just like this too.

----------


## Hipponianhzh

Cool. 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## joe

Simple but yet beautiful tank!!! Is that an ADA tank being used? It looks so clear!!!  :Smile:

----------


## Urban Aquaria

> Simple but yet beautiful tank!!! Is that an ADA tank being used? It looks so clear!!!


Its not an ADA tank... the tanks i use are those high clarity/minimal silicone ones from GC, their overall glass quality and workmanship are surprisingly good though.  :Smile:

----------


## eflyer

Very good clarity from the tank used. You were saying from GC? Can you please elabaroate... tks.

----------


## Shadow

GC = Green Chapter

----------


## eflyer

Get it.. and how much for that cost for a nano tank?

----------


## loohc

Simple, nice, clean setup. I like your filtering system.

----------


## loohc

I doubtful HC can grow without chiller. Anyone can advice how to grow healty HC. Thanks

----------


## Shadow

Sure can why cannot? I've been growing many time on my scape. Some of the tank with HC you see in my blog grow without chiller, temp ranging from 28-30C

----------


## bennyc

I am growing my HC in non chiller too. Why? Someone told you it cannot be done?

----------


## bennyc

Oh.. No fan too.

----------


## loohc

ok, thank for your info. may i know what type of lighting u use and what is the power of the lighting.
Eventually i fall back to hair grass with some pgymy sword plant as carpet. Lastly, glossostigma! anyone manage sucessfully grow without chiller and wat lighting in use. please advise. Thanks again.

----------


## 5stars

I've grown glosso in my 1 ft tank without chiller or fan, using Aqua Zonic T5 1200K light, which proves that glosso is really hardy and easy to grow.  :Well done:

----------


## loohc

Good to hear, glosstigma is a stem plant and stem plant easy melt if not enough lighting. I m using 2x18w lighting and my glosso growing taller and taller but the stem tend to melt, eventually float on top. Water temp 27 to 28.

----------


## Shadow

My HC tank using 36W PL, 55W PL light and sometime 2x55W PL light depend on the situation.

As for glosso, I'm currently doing low tech tank, No CO2, 36W 2 years old PL tube. I found way to make it creep under low light without multiple trimming  :Smug:

----------


## loohc

Glooso, u hv a way to make it creep under low light! how? what type of soil u use. Thanks

----------


## loohc

> I've grown glosso in my 1 ft tank without chiller or fan, using Aqua Zonic T5 1200K light, which proves that glosso is really hardy and easy to grow.


 Hi, how many hours u on your light?

----------


## chazrt

Nice. Simple set up but looks good

----------


## dhmy2kgto

Simple yet beautiful set up=) Gotta Love galaxy danios

----------


## wongce

This is a perfect example of a simple and nice tank.... :Smile:

----------


## gid

Beautiful set-up!

Anyway in a set-up like this, is it still necessary to have a substrate? (since fissidens do not grow on soil)

----------


## Urban Aquaria

> Beautiful set-up!
> 
> Anyway in a set-up like this, is it still necessary to have a substrate? (since fissidens do not grow on soil)


 Thanks!

Well, i use ADA aqua soil mainly to help maintain and buffer the pH at around 6.4-6.6 so its slightly acidic (suitable for the fish and shrimp species i keep), and aqua soil itself releases nutrients so i don't need to add fertilizers.

This particular tank was actually re-scaped twice before, the previous 2 scapes had rooted plants (which utilized the aqua soil directly), so i guess retaining the aqua soil also allows me the option to re-scape again anytime without needing to re-do the entire substrate.  :Smile:

----------


## deric79k

the fissiden really nice, the light match the fissiden. simple and nice

----------


## lionelckg

Hi Urban, can i ask what does the Rhein single tap does for your filter?

Also where did you buy your lily pipe and the gUSH steel mesh guard? Also, what does the o-ring do?

Thank you.

----------


## Urban Aquaria

> Hi Urban, can i ask what does the Rhein single tap does for your filter?
> 
> Also where did you buy your lily pipe and the gUSH steel mesh guard? Also, what does the o-ring do?
> 
> Thank you.


The Eden 501 canister filter doesn't come with adjustable taps, so i installed a 9/12 Eheim single tap at the output hose to control the flow rate (or else the flow can be abit too strong for a small tank).

I got my ANS 10mm lily pipe set from Seaview, and the gUSH 13mm stainless steel mesh guard was from Green Chapter.

The o-rings were used as "collars" to increase the diameter of the 10mm glass intake, as the diameter of the 13mm mesh guard is abit too large to fit it. What i did was just simply stack a few o-rings and slip them over the glass intake, then slot on the mesh guard and it fits perfectly.  :Smile:

----------


## lionelckg

Thanks for the clarification. Is it okie with you if i request for you to post a photo of your filter setup, mainly to show how the lily pipes and the mesh are all connected using the o-rings and single tap to the inlet and outlet tubings. Sorry if it's too much trouble.

----------


## Urban Aquaria

> Thanks for the clarification. Is it okie with you if i request for you to post a photo of your filter setup, mainly to show how the lily pipes and the mesh are all connected using the o-rings and single tap to the inlet and outlet tubings. Sorry if it's too much trouble.


Sure, i'll take a few photos of my filter setup and post it up for reference... which reminds me, i guess its about time for me to clean the filter too.  :Grin:

----------


## limz_777

nice and neat set-up

----------


## Urban Aquaria

For reference, this is how i currently position the Eden 501 canister filter alongside my tank:



I installed an Eheim single tap on the output hose to allow me to control the flow rate. I didn't install double taps because the filter is so compact that i usually just carry it along with the hoses during filter cleaning anyways.

You can position the canister filter quite easily behind some magazine files or books to hide it away from view (like what i did in my first post).

As some of you may have noticed by now, i've been doing some re-arrangements on the tank placements in my room, so this nano tank is currently being placed temporarily on my new shelving... it'll be moved yet again when more tanks are added.  :Grin: 

Here is how i adapted the 10mm glass intake to fit with the 13mm stainless steel mesh guard:



I simply stacked a few small o-rings (found them randomly from my hobby toolbox and they miraculously fit) to create a larger collar on the 10mm glass intake and then just slid the 13mm mesh guard over it to create a watertight seal.  :Smile:

----------


## Fireball

> For reference, this is how i currently position the Eden 501 canister filter alongside my tank:
> 
> 
> 
> I installed an Eheim single tap on the output hose to allow me to control the flow rate. I didn't install double taps because the filter is so compact that i usually just carry it along with the hoses during filter cleaning anyways.
> 
> You can position the canister filter quite easily behind some magazine files or books to hide it away from view (like what i did in my first post).
> 
> As some of you may have noticed by now, i've been doing some re-arrangements on the tank placements in my room, so this nano tank is currently being placed temporarily on my new shelving... it'll be moved yet again when more tanks are added. 
> ...


Hi,

May i know where did you get the mesh more? Look very interesting.

----------


## Urban Aquaria

> May i know where did you get the mesh more? Look very interesting.


 I got the gUSH 13mm stainless steel mesh guard from Green Chapter.  :Smile:

----------


## pyl

read from another forum, claiming that the led light actually increased their water temperature by 1-2 degrees. true??

----------


## Urban Aquaria

> read from another forum, claiming that the led light actually increased their water temperature by 1-2 degrees. true??


So far i've not encountered any increase in my water temperature when using these LED light sets... actually, my water temperature is more stable ever since i switched to these LED lights (previously i was using T5 lights and those became very hot even after just a few hours of usage).

----------


## cosmico

Wow how many tanks you have now and how many more are you adding?  :Laughing:

----------


## cosmico

Need to ask also about the fissidens? Do they require trimming?

----------


## Urban Aquaria

> Wow how many tanks you have now and how many more are you adding?


Currently i have 3 tanks running... a 32 litre "tree scape" tank, a 20 litre shrimp only tank and this 13 litre nano tank.

I'm planning to add another 2 x 32 litre tanks to put on the new shelving in a rack format (thinking of trying a moss tank layout and maybe a rock hardscape based mountain layout too).

Now i'm trying to figure out how to link up more power sockets to run all the additional equipment!  :Think: 

I've been asked why i don't just get one large 3 or 4 ft tank instead... my reason is because at this stage i'm keen to try out and experience different aquascaping styles, so multiple smaller tanks allow me to do that.  :Smile: 





> Need to ask also about the fissidens? Do they require trimming?


So far for the mini fissidens in my tank, they seem to just grow to max 1-2cm length leaves then they start to automatically spread to new areas of the wood, so i have not found a need to trim them... i even have small bunches of fissidens establish on the soil substrate and grow there (hopefully they eventually grow into a fissidens carpet). Even my stainless steel filter mesh guard has fissidens growing there too (can see little fronds growing out from in between the mesh).  :Grin:

----------


## cosmico

What happens if you have to travel away for some time. I've been thinking about it,things like feeding,lights,power failures etc2. all these things during my absent.

----------


## Urban Aquaria

> What happens if you have to travel away for some time. I've been thinking about it,things like feeding,lights,power failures etc2. all these things during my absent.


I actually encountered such a situation during my recent overseas work trip last month, i was traveling for 4 days, so i gave the fishes and shrimps one normal feeding just before i left (apparently its okay not to feed them for up to a week). 

While i was away, my housekeeper unplugged the power strip that is connected to all my tank filters and lights, so that she could use the vacuum cleaner... then she forgot to plug the power strip back.

So all my tanks had no lights and no filtration for almost 3 days.  :Opps: 

When i got back, i quickly switched everything back on again and did a headcount on the fishes and shrimps, all were accounted for and healthy (some of the fishes were even slightly fat, not sure what food they managed to find in my absence, maybe shrimplets?). The plants were all okay. I tested the tank water parameters and they were all still the same, it was as if nothing had happened.

I guess with such low maintenance tanks that have been fully cycled (and with easy plants and reasonable bio load), they seem to be able to tolerate such temporary outages which would otherwise create disaster in a higher maintenance tank.  :Smile:

----------


## bennyc

This is my worry too when i go on holidays. Nice to hear you have no major problems after the accident. Wonder if that happen to me, i would have any fauna left.

----------


## cosmico

Can the rubber o rings be replaced with say plumbing thread those white colored ones?

----------


## Urban Aquaria

> Can the rubber o rings be replaced with say plumbing thread those white colored ones?


If you are referring to those white "teflon tape" designed for wrapping around tap connection threads, i guess it should be possible... as long as you can wrap enough layers of the tape until the larger diameter mesh guard can fit nicely with the smaller diameter intake pipe, it could probably work too.  :Smile:

----------


## bennyc

> Can the rubber o rings be replaced with say plumbing thread those white colored ones?


Based on the urban aquaria bro's photos, the o rings are quite thick. The white tape is very thin, you will probably need to buy minimum 3 rolls or more. To allow 13mm diameter to fit 10mm. Why not get the orings similar to the bro?

Alternatively, you can try thick black rubber bands, i would think they might work too.

----------


## Urban Aquaria

> Alternatively, you can try thick black rubber bands, i would think they might work too.


That's a good idea... rubber bands could work too.  :Smile:

----------


## cosmico

I managed to do it with the piping thread.  :Smile:  :Well done:

----------


## bennyc

Cosmico bro care to show how it is done, i think it would benefit everyone interested in doing so. Which includes me! Haha. It would be best if there are photos.
Thanks in advance.

----------


## lionelckg

Yup! Show how you do it leh...so that i can learn too.
Will be going to Seaview and GC later to get the lily pipe and also the mesh.

Quick question: can the lily pipe work bare in a shrimp tank? Means i don't put the steel mesh. Will the inlet pipe suck in shrimps?

----------


## cosmico

Hi guys here it is.I think I am going to retouch and make it nicer but basically it works. Hope it helps.Anyone got better idea please share too  :Smile:

----------


## cosmico

Oh my just realised this thread belongs to urban aquaria don't feel it is nice to hijack the thread like this.

----------


## Urban Aquaria

> Quick question: can the lily pipe work bare in a shrimp tank? Means i don't put the steel mesh. Will the inlet pipe suck in shrimps?


Although the slots cut into glass intake pipes can be quite small, it's still better to cover the intake with a sponge or stainless steel mesh guard... shrimplets can be really tiny (especially those few day old ones which are still transparent) and they will get sucked into the intake very easily.




> Oh my just realised this thread belongs to urban aquaria don't feel it is nice to hijack the thread like this.


Its okay, good info and tips are helpful to everyone.  :Smile:

----------


## cosmico

> Yup! Show how you do it leh...so that i can learn too.
> Will be going to Seaview and GC later to get the lily pipe and also the mesh.
> 
> Quick question: can the lily pipe work bare in a shrimp tank? Means i don't put the steel mesh. Will the inlet pipe suck in shrimps?


Hope it is not too late to remind you to check the lilypipes carefully for cracks etc. saw a few at seaview with tiny cracks.


Call down GC first as last time I was there the 10mm was out of stock.

----------


## cosmico

> Although the slots cut into glass intake pipes can be quite small, it's still better to cover the intake with a sponge or steel mesh guard... shrimplets can be really tiny (especially those few day old ones which are still transparent) and they will get sucked into the intake very easily.
> 
> 
> 
> Its okay, good info and tips are helpful to everyone.


Great! Thank you!  :Smile: 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD

----------


## lionelckg

Just back from both Seaview and GC... Got both the lily pipes and the 13mm mesh. Got the o-rings from a "wu jing dian" (hardware shop) near hougang mall. Going to set it up tomorrow.

Again, thanks to Bro Urban for your model tank!

----------


## loohc

Yes, i agree the suction looks neat and nice, Have anyone consider due to the mesh wire gap is too small.. it'll plugged the suction and the flow inlet will be slow down. This is the problem arise a later part. This is just my view point. Hope my view won't discourage for people already plan.

----------


## Urban Aquaria

> Yes, i agree the suction looks neat and nice, Have anyone consider due to the mesh wire gap is too small.. it'll plugged the suction and the flow inlet will be slow down. This is the problem arise a later part. This is just my view point. Hope my view won't discourage for people already plan.


I agree, mesh or sponge guards installed on intake pipes will slow down the flow slightly, its has the similar effect as putting extra sponges or media in a filter... these kind of setups are mainly for those who have canister filters with strong flow and want to prevent shrimplets or fry from accidentally getting sucked into the canister filter.

I have tried using mesh intake guards with slightly wider holes before, but found that shrimplets still managed to squeeze through and end up in the filter.

In my case, the slightly reduced flow isn't an issue as the canister filter i use has such strong flow in the small nano tank that i still have to reduce the flow even further using an additional single tap.  :Smile: 

One of the side benefits of using a sponge or mesh intake guard is that it also blocks the larger bits of detritus from entering the filter and clogging the media, so it acts as a sort of mechanical pre-filter and its easy to vacuum up the bits periodically using a tank vac or pipette... and shrimps love to graze on mesh or sponge intake guards too, all the goodies collected there.  :Grin:

----------


## lionelckg

Just installed the lily pipes...
Just a question to Bro Urban...how do you connect the water tubes to the eheim single tap?
The tap i have, the holes are too big...i am not able squeeze the holes into the water tubes...
=(

----------


## Urban Aquaria

> Just installed the lily pipes...
> Just a question to Bro Urban...how do you connect the water tubes to the eheim single tap?
> The tap i have, the holes are too big...i am not able squeeze the holes into the water tubes...
> =(


 What hose size are you using? Did you get the right tap size to fit the hoses?

For example, if your filter is using the narrower 9/12 hoses, you need to get a 9/12 tap... 12/16 taps would be too large to fit.

----------


## lionelckg

-_-"
I guess i got the wrong tap then...and i thought the taps are a standard size...
Tks Bro Urban~
=)

----------


## peiho

What an awesome tank! Why not try CRS?

----------


## Urban Aquaria

> What an awesome tank! Why not try CRS?


CRS are nice but they require very specific water parameters and cooler temperatures, and are much more sensitive to swings in water chemistry and conditions... so they require alot more care and attention.

I personally prefer low maintainence tanks with hardy fauna, so RCS are more suitable for my tank setups.  :Smile:

----------


## jrt

Bro urban... Your setup is simple yet amazingly modern and clean to the eyes! I am inspired to do such a setup like urs.. it will be wonderful if i can find a bogwood with the nice planted fissiden like yours! 

Just wondering whether the fissiden are easy to maintain in low co condition? I have tried some low tech plants like ferns on driftwood but after a month they still fails me.... so i pretty worried if the fissiden cant survive in such condition. That time i didt use any plant soil , just normal substrate... maybe thats why the plant dies?

Please advise.

Thanks =)

----------


## Urban Aquaria

> Bro urban... Your setup is simple yet amazingly modern and clean to the eyes! I am inspired to do such a setup like urs.. it will be wonderful if i can find a bogwood with the nice planted fissiden like yours! 
> 
> Just wondering whether the fissiden are easy to maintain in low co condition? I have tried some low tech plants like ferns on driftwood but after a month they still fails me.... so i pretty worried if the fissiden cant survive in such condition. That time i didt use any plant soil , just normal substrate... maybe thats why the plant dies?
> 
> Please advise.
> 
> Thanks =)


Thanks! 

You can look for jamesneo on the forum marketplace section, he has some of the best fissiden on wood pieces around.  :Well done: 

From my experience with fissidens so far, they don't necessarily require additional Co2 injection to grow (though additional Co2 with the right amounts of light and nutrients can help accelerate growth). They can grow in a wide range of temperatures too, my tanks average around 27-28 °C and i don't use a chiller, sometimes the temperature can go up to 29-30 °C on hot days and still no issues with growth.

I actually have a plastic tub of fissidens currently sitting at the bottom of my bookshelf for the past few weeks, just some water, no soil, no filtration and no light... and they are still nice and green. They are very hardy moss.  :Smile:

----------


## cherabin

Hi brother UA, I'm looking at buying a camera for aquatic shots and your pictures here are truly stunning. Mayi know what camera you're using? Many thanks in advance.

----------


## Urban Aquaria

> Hi brother UA, I'm looking at buying a camera for aquatic shots and your pictures here are truly stunning. Mayi know what camera you're using? Many thanks in advance.


The photos are taken using my Samsung Galaxy S3 phone camera.  :Smile:

----------


## cherabin

Amazing! I took some pictures with my wife's Note 2 Lte but don't seem to be able to produce shots of the same quality. Here's a sample -



Is the Note 2 Lte equipped with a lower specification camera? Or is it a user problem, which is most probably the case. Really sorry for going off topic.

----------


## Urban Aquaria

> Amazing! I took some pictures with my wife's Note 2 Lte but don't seem to be able to produce shots of the same quality.
> 
> Is the Note 2 Lte equipped with a lower specification camera? Or is it a user problem, which is most probably the case.


The Note 2 should be using the same (or better) camera as the S3... so the difference probably wouldn't be in the camera hardware. User input is also quite minimal as these are all just simple point-and-shot systems, all i do is just take many shots and then select the nice ones.  :Smile: 

I guess the difference could be the combination of my low-iron glass tanks and LED lights, the light transmission quality of the glass is very high and it really makes the details and colors in the tank stand out.

----------


## cherabin

I've got no moola for the low iron glass tanks. Haha. Thank you for the advice  :Smile:

----------

